
GDP Manufacturing Bubble Map by Country - docPangloss
https://coventryleague.com/blogentary/gdp-mfg-bubble-map/
======
docPangloss
The map is an infographic that displays bubbles/gears proportional to a
country's GDP (manufacturing only) worldwide.

The blog author then extends the analysis by including three tables about GDP
and per capita data, along with footnotes/sources.

These tables are interesting and reveal insights about Germany, Ireland,
Iceland, Norway, Switzerland, and the Top 10 Countries by GDP Manufacturing
(China, U.S., India, Mexico, South Korea, Japan, etc.).

The U.S. is #2 regarding GDP Manufacturing, but #1 for GDP Total. The U.S.
also has one of the largest GDPs per capita (not in the top five, though --
according to the tables).

Maybe I or someone else might want to write a Python script (pandas, etc.) to
analyze the data set further. There is a link to the data by the United
Nations and one other source.

